# Ramadan - Brunches?



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

I was here last Ramadan but can't remember whether all the brunches with alcohol close down for the month of Ramadan. I do remember MMI and A&E being open.


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

Yes all the brunches close down during Ramadan. Alcohol is not usually served in bars/restaurants until around 7.30pm. 

I'd be surprised if MMI and A&E open during the day as I thought they only opened in the evenings too during Ramadan.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No big brunches during Ramadan. Hotel outlets operate on a much smaller and quieter scale. There are a lot of Iftar buffets which are lovely, although they are more traditional in terms of food, etc.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

No brunches during Ramadan and advised by Al Hamra branch of MMI (Baracuda) when I was last up there a month or so ago, that they are also closed over that period ... No big deal realy considering we know about it way in advance .....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Baracuda closed - but A&E open during daytime during Ramadan - wierd!


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't want to take this thread in a different direction but...... Are the liquor stores like Barracuda, Spinney's, etc. open regular hours during Ramadan?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Baracuda closed - but A&E open during daytime during Ramadan - wierd!


Dunno ... thats what the staff there told myself and the little lovely last time we were up there .... reckon they would know ?????? :confused2:

If any one else has an update I would be interested ....:clap2:


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Barracuda was shut for 100% of the time last Ramadan. MMI in RAK was open in the evenings.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

BerndinDubai said:


> Barracuda was shut for 100% of the time last Ramadan. MMI in RAK was open in the evenings.


Thanks for the info...I guess I'd better stock the the Old Liquor Cabinet before this all kicks off......Anyone need anything while I'm there?????


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> Thanks for the info...I guess I'd better stock the the Old Liquor Cabinet before this all kicks off......Anyone need anything while I'm there?????


Gees mate that's generous .... 

Couple a slabs of Bud
6 x Gin
6 x Scotch
6 x White Wine
6 x Red Wine
3 or 4 Port ...... Parties on !!! 

..... well thats the first week taken care of ......  ... well sort of !!! .... Ha ha ha !!!!

Mate ... you're a legend !!!


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Speaking of liquor orders.... Does anyone know if the Liquor Delivery Service is still doing business? And do you have any info on them...Phone# etc.....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> Speaking of liquor orders.... Does anyone know if the Liquor Delivery Service is still doing business? And do you have any info on them...Phone# etc.....


Last time when I asked whilst at Baracuda ..... NO! ..... reason they have stores in DXB so would be in direct competition with them !!

Dunno of anyone else !!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

BerndinDubai said:


> Barracuda was shut for 100% of the time last Ramadan. MMI in RAK was open in the evenings.


Yikes!!! I need to make a run!!!!!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Last time when I asked whilst at Baracuda ..... NO! ..... reason they have stores in DXB so would be in direct competition with them !!
> 
> Dunno of anyone else !!!


Mate of mine had Baracuda delivery yesterday to Dubai but had to spend 2500 on grog for it to happen.
There is also a place in RAK that delivers, AC knows more on that one if you contact him.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

jimbean said:


> Yes all the brunches close down during Ramadan. Alcohol is not usually served in bars/restaurants until around 7.30pm.
> 
> I'd be surprised if MMI and A&E open during the day as I thought they only opened in the evenings too during Ramadan.


MMI is definately open.
They were last year and their comment on ramadan when asked was;
yes we are open, we are not muslim.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Vetteguy said:


> I don't want to take this thread in a different direction but...... Are the liquor stores like Barracuda, Spinney's, etc. open regular hours during Ramadan?


Spinneys doesn't sell liquor.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Spinneys doesn't sell liquor.


Yes in AD but not in DXB


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Barracude & Al Hamra shut for the whole month of Ramaan and their staff get a month off to visit family.

In the past A+E & MMI have only been open in the evenings, same as the bars.



A tip - if you want to stoc up in RAK, don't leave it until the last minute as they are often rammed the day before Ramadan starts.
-


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been making a list...... and checking it twice...I guess I will have to really stock up and spend alot of money...... I cannot go a whole month without booze in the cabinet....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Barracude & Al Hamra shut for the whole month of Ramaan and their staff get a month off to visit family.
> 
> In the past A+E & MMI have only been open in the evenings, same as the bars.
> 
> ...


MMI were open normal hours last year and when questioned they said will be same this year.
A&E in AD said they will also be open normal trading hours during Ramadan.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> I have been making a list...... and checking it twice...I guess I will have to really stock up and spend alot of money...... I cannot go a whole month without booze in the cabinet....


 ..  ..  .. I like a drink as much as the next bloke ..... Come on guys we are only talking a month ... 30 days ... not 30 years ! ....  ..  .. Have AA got a chapter here ??? ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> ..  ..  .. I like a drink as much as the next bloke ..... Come on guys we are only talking a month ... 30 days ... not 30 years ! ....  ..  .. Have AA got a chapter here ??? ...


Only people with drinking problems need AA 
When do i know that it is time


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> ..  ..  .. I like a drink as much as the next bloke ..... Come on guys we are only talking a month ... 30 days ... not 30 years ! ....  ..  .. Have AA got a chapter here ??? ...


My thoughts too Fatenhappy. The bars are still open in the evenings.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> ..  ..  .. I like a drink as much as the next bloke ..... Come on guys we are only talking a month ... 30 days ... not 30 years ! ....  ..  .. Have AA got a chapter here ??? ...


I agree with Stewart....AA is for quiters...Besides my Liquor Cabinet isn't that big. I'm too old to be drinking like I used too...Hurts too much the next day....


----------

